# Starz adding five new HD channels in mid-2010



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Starz Set to Launch Five New HD Channels

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...Starz_Set_to_Launch_Five_New_HD_Channels/3653

Due out mid 2010, the expansion ups Starz HD offerings to nine high definition channels.
The lineup of new HD channels from the movie provider will include Stars Cinema HD, Starz in Black HD, IndiePlex HD, RetroplexHD and a west coast feed for Encore HD. All are presented in high definition, and with 5.1 channel audio Dolby Digital.

Ed Huguez, executive VP of sales and marketing for Starz says that thanks to the addition of HD channels in the past, their viewership, subscriber counts and customer satisfaction have been up significantly. Not surprisingly, he's happy to see more HD Starz channels get out there. "We are pleased to extend the high definition reach of our channels next year and will begin working with our cable, satellite and Telco affiliates to bring them to consumers in the future," he says.
No word yet on what channels will be available with what services, but expect to hear more before the speculated early to mid 2010 launch date.

http://starz.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=997


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That's alot of movies!

Interesting that Liberty happens to own the Starz group...:lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dish offers 3 of those, Starz Cinema, Starz InBlack and Encore West... That gets the count I have to 11, not 9... Unless they're ignoring Encore W and Starz W in the count.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me. :up:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that Liberty happens to own the Starz group...:lol:


Interesting on at least two fronts:

1. Part of the move to put Liberty Entertainment to be under the DIRECTV umbrella was the spin off of Starz into Liberty Starz. Liberty Starz, among other things, owns 37% of WildBlue.

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...d1863d/DTV_News_2009_5_4_General_Releases.pdf

2. Will DIRECTV pick them up or give them their standard Premium Movie Channel poo-pooing? Starz is currently one of DIRECTV's most complete premium movie plexes with promises of making VOD content available "soon".


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope that Dish Network finally comes around and adds RetroPlex HD and IndiePlex HD. Judging from their schedules, they look like 2 great movie channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Starz Set to Launch Five New HD Channels
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...Starz_Set_to_Launch_Five_New_HD_Channels/3653
> 
> ...


Interesting. Retroplex and Indie are on U-verse systems, but in SD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Starz Set to Launch Five New HD Channels
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...Starz_Set_to_Launch_Five_New_HD_Channels/3653
> 
> ...


Hopfully they'll show Pixzar's CARS at some point. It hasn't been on STARZ since 2008. I don't watch Disney Channel because it's bug is way too big.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

And Starz sucks because of the logo. It was very distracting.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mike1977 said:


> And Starz sucks because of the logo. It was very distracting.


At least Starz's logo doesn't takes up a quarter of the screen.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Starz Set to Launch Five New HD Channels
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...Starz_Set_to_Launch_Five_New_HD_Channels/3653
> 
> ...


I always thought the reason why Dish didn't carry STARZ in Black & STARZ Cinema was due to sattelite capacity. Wonder why they won't have all of the ENCORE channels in HD?


----------

